# Cliff's Club



## Kauai Kid (Oct 22, 2007)

From the same time share company in Kauai:

Six fixed weeks $150,000 or $25,000/wk for a 2 br 2 bath unit

One fixed week $6500 for a 2 br 2 bath.

Doesn't take a rocket scientist to determine the best deal.  Why in the world would someone go for the six fixed weeks???

Stand for something or you'll fall for anything,

Sterling


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 22, 2007)

If theis is the Cliff Club in Utah...it is a very nice resort and well worth $25k if it is a ski week.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 22, 2007)

The Cliffs Club I'm speaking of is in Princeville on Kauai.

Sterling


----------



## somerville (Oct 22, 2007)

Cliffs Club weeks can be picked up for a lot less than what you were quoted.  There are a lot offered on eBay over a year.  Most are 1BR.  Most of the larger units are lofts on the top floor.  I picked up a couple of Flexchanges a couple of years ago for my daughter and BIL and SIL when we were at Hanalei Bay.  Most of the units had been renovated, and I thought they were nicely furnished.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Oct 22, 2007)

*Cliffs Princeville purchase*

We just purchased a floating 1 BR + loft unit (weeks 17-34) from owners through vacationtimesharerentals.com for $3,500 plus closing. We've been watching Ebay for the last few years. 1BR plus loft units go on sale less frequent than 1 BR. Also, fall season units (wks 35-50) appear more frequently. Most of the time bidders went over the maximum price that we are willing to pay for, usually around $4K plus closing. Ebay ending prices for 1BR units are from $1.5K to $2.0K.

We rented there a few years ago and liked it, especially the ocean view. We don't mind that there is no restaurant on-site. Of all the timeshare units in Princeville, we narrowed down to either Alii Kai or Cliffs for the view. Pahio units cost more and are more distant oceanview except Shearwater (too pricey for us). We don't know Alii Kai that well as far as building lay out and did not want to purchase it unseen. Cliffs are renovating units and the owners had paid the recent assessments already (1 of the reasons we purchased it, some units on holidaygroup require assessments).


----------



## dude-luv (Oct 22, 2007)

*Cliffs Club*

I own a 1 bedroom + Loft during the summer months.  While the resort is well managed I have severe problems with reservations.  While there last July I submitted a request for July 2008.  Note that there is a difference between the Cliffs Club and the Cliffs Resort.  Both are at the same timeshare but specific units are available to each.  The best units are in Buildings 8 and 9 and are available on specific check-in days.  I have had issues with reservations in the past.  This time I e-mailed my concerns to management who never responded.  They ask for 5-10 business days to confirm a reservation.  So I never heard from them at all.  I figure they are ticked off with me for making some suggestions for improvement.  Finally, three months later I get a confirmation.  Not any of the many units I requested.  I know for a fact that these units are available.  Since I am exchanging the unit into SFX I really don't care about which building I am placed in.  Besides exchangers get the less desirable buildings.  No matter where they place me, once an exchanger is identified, they get a building that is away from the cliffs.

My previous reservation was a joke.  I made a request and never heard from them (what's new).  I phoned and they said they would get on it right away (they had the request but claimed they were too busy--I get that response all the time).   So they confirmed a request outside my requested dates.  I phoned back and they changed it.  Only they gave me Monday to Monday (which they don't have).  I phoned again and pointed it out to them.  So they gave me building 7.  I asked if they had building 8 or 9 available.  Oh yeah, no problem.  So they gave me building 8.  It is not that their reservations are difficult.  A simple spreadsheet would do the job (as I told them).  I remained polite the whole time.  On site, ask at the check-in desk for a list of available rooms for each check-in date for the Cliffs Resort and the Cliffs Club.  You can see the options from the literature they give you.  The next time I deal with reservations if I don't get the request that I ask for (and I give them more than several options) and if they take several months, I will sell the timeshare.  Starting in January they will require that you prepay your maintenance fees before you book the next year.  No problem, this is standard at many resorts.  I bet this will cause further delays.  I have spoken with several people who once owned the Cliffs Club and they have the same complaint.  That is why they are former owners.


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Oct 23, 2007)

*dude-luv*

Hi,
So sorry to hear that. I did not know such problem exists. 

I started the buying process in Aug and had the owners reserve my week for next June and got the week we wanted, not building 8 or 9, but 5. Owners got confirmation within a week or 10 days and forwarded the confirmation to me. I guess I was lucky. I will reserve '09 in March to be sure I get what I want. I think March 15 (or around there) is when you can make reserv for next year, summer weeks.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Oct 23, 2007)

We have owned a 2 BR here for nearly 9  years for nearly $6500 resale.  We have never had a problem with our reservations.  They have gotten back to me quickly.  We own in the fall not sure if that makes a difference.  We have always traded it out with II and usually have received our requests.  Still hoping for next summer at Masnutten.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 23, 2007)

The reason for my post was to see if anyone had a clue about $150K price for 6 weeks.

I guess no one has a clue.  I sure don't understand it.

Sterling


----------



## Wishiwasatthebeach (Oct 23, 2007)

*cliffs*

Sterling, I did not mean to side-track. Not sure either about the pricing. Different strokes for different folks, but IMO, it's insane to even pay $25K for it. I am curious where you saw it, but I guess you can't post the website's name.


----------

